# Anyone going hunting tomarro?



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

A buddy called me up this afternoon and said he has the day off tomarro. "Want to go hunting," he asks. I responded by saying, "It's not whether I want to go, it's whether I should go (ie other probably more important priorities)." After looking at the weather, the high for the northern twin cities is only going to be in the mid forties tomarro with WNW 20-30 MPH winds, I decided to take advantage of the opportunity. Should be good.

ted


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

If this was later in the month, that would be excellent news for us with regard to migration. Stay safe you all.


----------



## onlyspringersguy (Oct 6, 2005)

Thinking about going out tommorow,work can wait. I think I'll hunt the snow line N of Carrington,hit some honeyholes.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

The cold front suppose to be here (wi) tonight 40 degrees in the morning Ill be out at 5:45 hoping for a good morning before work


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was thinking about hunting a little more tonight. We got around 5 inches of rain over the last 2 days and tons of flooding which is unheard of in a county that is 90% sand. The weather is going to be good for hunting but the birds might be real spread out temporarily as I noticed some farm fields actually had standing water. One in particular had at least 100 ducks.
good hunting 
ted


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Did you guys get a lot of snow up near fargo?


----------



## onlyspringersguy (Oct 6, 2005)

No snow expected in Fargo, most N of HWY 200, and W. of Bismarck, a foot or more along the border and west of Bismarck. Wife went to Bismarck on bussiness, cats away, rats will hunt geese!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Wnat to go around Bismarck, any joiners?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll be out bright and early, but im not telling where :lol: Hopefully the birds are starving and actually get up off the roost instead of holding down tight on the roost like they did tonight.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Should be a good morning. Be safe and good luck! I'll be out Fri-Wed.

:beer:


----------



## hammertime (Oct 6, 2005)

NEWS RELEASE

U.S. FISH AND WILDLIFE SERVICE

Oct. 5, 2005

WEATHER CHANGES THINGS FOR WATERFOWL HUNTERS, SAYS USFWS

Waterfowl hunters hoping for wintry weather got their wish this week, with snowfall amounts of several inches in many of the best hunting areas of North Dakota. That could cause major changes in waterfowl populations, according to the weekly report from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. On the other hand, it could also make driving very difficult.

A 10-inch snowfall could shake up waterfowl numbers at Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge at Kenmare. Acting project leader Dan Severson says the mid-week snowfall could result in a big increase in duck and goose populations, or could cause a major out-migration. As of early this week, the Refuge was holding about 2,000 Canada geese, a few hundred snow geese, a few local ducks and about 600 tundra swans.

Waterfowl populations haven?t changed much in the past week in Mountrail County. Biologist Cory Lawson of the Lostwood Wetland Management District notes that a few more tundra swans have been stopping, and sandhill cranes are still being seen. He notes that larger groups of mallards are being found, and both gadwalls and teal are starting to group into large flocks. However, virtually no snow geese have arrived.

The first of the snow geese and quite a few tundra swans have moved into northwestern North Dakota. Toby Placek of the Crosby Wetland Management District says mallards and gadwalls seem to be grouping, but scouting will be mandatory for hunters hoping to find them. He reports the Noonan area still has good numbers of sandhill cranes, but warns there have been reports of whooping crane sightings.

Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge was still holding 5,000 ducks, about 1,000 Canada geese and a few snow geese early this week. Spokesperson Darla Leslie says the mid-week weather could cause some changes.

A few more ducks and tundra swans had reached J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge in north-central North Dakota by early this week. Project leader Tedd Gutzke says goose numbers were about the same as a week earlier, and hunter success has been limited. He notes the eastern and northern parts of the five-county district have the best water conditions.

Wintry weather should bring more ducks and geese into northeastern North Dakota. Cami Dixon of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District says waterfowl populations have been patchy, and hunters should plan on doing some scouting. She reports water conditions are best in northern Towner and Cavalier counties, and hunters are starting to see more migrant mallards in those locations. Dixon notes some sandhill cranes and tundra swans are being reported, but fewer local Canada geese and not many diving ducks yet.

Waterfowl hunters in McLean, Sheridan and Ward counties will have to shift their attention to larger bodies of water. Mike Goos of Audubon National Wildlife Refuge believes the snowfall and cold temperatures will concentrate the birds on larger wetlands, but will also cause many local ducks to migrate out. He expects populations of diving ducks, snow geese, Canada geese and tundra swans to increase, but sandhill cranes are likely to depart. Before the snowfall, the Refuge was holding about 5,000 Canada geese and good numbers of local ducks.

Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge near Moffit has about 9,000 sandhill cranes and 3,500 Canada geese. Biologist Gregg Knutsen says the whooping crane seen at the Refuge last weekend has moved on, but could be replaced by others at any time. He reports good numbers of ducks on most large wetlands in northern Burleigh County and northern and central Kidder County, as well as substantial increases in the populations of Canada geese and tundra swans. Knutsen believes scouting will be necessary for waterfowl hunters, with wintry weather causing changes. He also expects more hunting pressure this weekend.

Dry conditions have resulted in slow hunting in much of Wells and Stutsman counties, compared to last year at this time. Dave Bolin of the Chase Lake Prairie Project says the area is holding few large concentrations of mallards, and scouting will be required. Local geese are plentiful, and are starting to group into larger flocks for feeding. Bolin also reports some migrant geese are mixed in with the locals, some tundra swans moved in last week, and fair numbers of sandhill cranes have been spotted in Stutsman and Wells counties. However, he has seen few large rafts of diving ducks.

Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge, north of Jamestown, is still holding about 2,000 Canada geese, 7,500 puddle ducks?mostly mallards? 200 diving ducks and 50 tundra swans. Biologist Paulette Scherr says areas north and east of the Refuge are drying up fast, with fewer birds. No large flocks of geese or ducks were observed early this week, but Scherr believes the weather system will move a few more birds into the area.

Waterfowl numbers seem to be on the rise in southeast-central North Dakota. Mick Erickson of the Kulm Wetland Management District says mallards are starting to concentrate in Logan County, and the area also has good populations of gadwalls and wigeon, plus some migrating Canada geese. However, teal numbers have dropped.

In southeastern North Dakota, Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge is holding about 5,000 ducks and 2,000 Canada geese, including some lesser Canadas. Biologist Kristine Askerooth says most of the ducks are spread out on small wetlands, with good hunting opportunities around Forman, Lidgerwood and Hankinson. A few migrant mallards have reached the area, and some teal remain. Askerooth warns that recent rains delayed harvest operations, and could make driving difficult. She reminds waterfowlers that pheasant hunters will be joining them in the field this weekend.

Scattered groups of 200 or more Canada geese are being seen in Griggs and Barnes counties. Terry Gwilliams of the Valley City Wetland Management District says hunters will have to scout to find those groups of geese, and any concentrations of ducks will be even harder to locate. He reports a decrease in teal numbers.

In northeastern South Dakota, waterfowl populations have remained steady at Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge near Aberdeen. Biologist Bill Schultze says a few canvasbacks have arrived, but mallards, gadwalls and shovelers still make up the majority of the 25,000 ducks on the Refuge. The Canada goose population remains at 1,200 and no snow geese were present at mid-week. Tundra swan numbers jumped from 20 to 100.

Hunters are reminded they are required to keep one fully feathered wing or the fully feathered head of all waterfowl attached during transportation. In addition, they should be familiar with baiting regulations, as some manipulated, but unharvested fields have been attracting waterfowl. Also, nonresidents may not hunt any game from October 8 through October 14 on state wildlife management areas or Conservation PLOTS areas in North Dakota. Nearly all National Wildlife Refuges in the state are closed to waterfowl hunting, but all 1,100 Waterfowl Production Areas (WPA) are open, and have signs stating they?re open. Waterfowl hunters must be currently registered with the Harvest Information Program for every state they hunt in. They can register by calling 888-634-4798.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is the principal Federal agency responsible for conserving, protecting and enhancing fish, wildlife and plants and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American people.

?USFWS?

:sniper:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

WHAT??? Waterfowl numbers have remained steady at Sand Lake??? So much for that theory!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Please don't start on this again, thanks.


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Chris, I think we are all tired of it!!


----------

